# Vanguard meateater



## Needaspeed (Sep 30, 2016)

My wife and I have a deal, she gets a dog, I get a gun. I've decided on the Vanguard meateater edition in 6.5 300 Weatherby. Looks sweet. I've never had first hand experience with the Vanguard or the caliber. All the research I've done leads me to believe I'll be completely satisfied. Anybody shoot the 6.5 300? I heard someone in a YouTube review say it was like a necked down can of powder with a bullet on top. Haha. Now which scope to top it off 🤔


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

My buddy has that rifle in the same caliber. Loves it!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The only problem that I have seen with that round is the cost of factory ammo. 

But if you reload then it would be no problem once you have a supply of cases, but even then you can just neck down the .300 Weatherby case and ream the neck for them.


----------

